
Jeff Bezos working closely with the White House on the Covid-19 pandemic - treycopeland
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/16/amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-has-been-in-regular-contact-with-the-white-house-on-coronavirus-pandemic/
======
youeseh
Old enemies become new friends.

~~~
pdelgallego
The return of JEDI

